#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  How social media is shaping our fears of COVID-19?

## Bhavya

Due to the COVID-19 lockdown, many of us are isolated from one another and we use social media platforms to stay connected with people. But it seems like the negative posts around COVID-19 outbreak fuelling our fears around the COVID-19 spread and illness. what do you think guys how social media is shaping our fears of COVID-19? Does social media increase our fears about COVID-19? Kindly share your thoughts in the comments below!

----------

